

If you mastered PHP & Rails, would there be any use case for PHP? - twog


======
samuellevy
I use PHP an Python. Not exactly Rails, but it's a similar question.

They both have their place, and they both have situations where one is an
easier/better choice than the other.

Pick the best tools for the job. It doesn't matter how awesome your power
drill is, even a double-clawed hammer is better at driving in nails.

------
exelib
I mastered PHP, Python, JavaScript, Java. For me the only reason to use PHP is
availability on every low cost host. I don't found any other arguments to use
PHP.

~~~
jwmoz
You must be a fucking genius.

------
marcloney
PHP has a much larger install base on commercial web hosts than Ruby, so I
would consider it a perfect tool for a self-hosted application.

Also keep in mind PHP5 is not the same relic of the past that people
constantly bitch about.

~~~
samuellevy
I'm just hoping PHP 5.4 adoption starts picking up. As it is, it's hard enough
finding shared hosts that support 5.3

~~~
balac
With the ever decreasing prices of VPSs these days (both Digital Ocean &
Prgrmr offer a $5/month VPS) I really don't see much need for an experienced
developer to pick using a shared host.

~~~
marcloney
We're not necessarily talking about "experienced" developers. I know plenty of
people who have set up their own self-hosted WordPress instances for their
personal blogs who don't know how to how to self-manage a VPS.

Keep in mind not everyone who uses or even installs software is an
"experienced developer".

------
tantalor
Maybe you don't want to allow users to execute code by HTTP?

~~~
exelib
Yeah, PHP is a lot funnier :) [http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-
fractal-of-bad-de...](http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-
bad-design/)

------
maytc
wordpress templates/plugin development?

